# Terminal Services



## mromey (Feb 1, 2001)

What do terminal Services do?  How do you use them?  It appears as though you can also apply a terminal service to a selection in other programs other than the terminal.  I opened up the address book and selected a field and under the Address Book in the top left I was able to apply a service to that selection.  Can somebody give me some real world example of how this is applicable?  Ideally I see this as being very powerful for something but I can't quite grasp how.  I'm only starting to become somewhat UNIX savy and would love a little help.  Will all applications have the ability to talk to a terminal and send data to them?  For example, when Filemaker Pro is ported to OSX will it have the ability to take data from a field and send it to a terminal and do fancy unix things with it?


----------



## monty (Feb 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by mromey _
> * when Filemaker Pro is ported to OSX will it have the ability to take data from a field and send it to a terminal and do fancy unix things with it? *



Basically yes. Terminal services yet you pipe the selection (whether text or a file) to a commend line UNIX program and get the result. This is all very powerful but I got the impression that it wasn't finished in the public beta. Some applications don't support them (eg. the Desktop).

peter


----------

